# Ball High School - Galveston, Texas (1896)



## BillyJoRobideaux (Aug 18, 2022)

*Those* who originally crafted these extremely suspect narratives definitely weren't lacking in the creativity department. That goes without saying.

Vision on the otherhand, or lack there of, for that matter will prove to be their downfall.

They never foresaw so many people diligently looking into the fruits of their deceptive labor.

*


*​


----------



## solarbard (Aug 18, 2022)

More information please?


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 19, 2022)

Ball High School - Wikipedia



> Ball's offer was accepted, and the cornerstone for what would become Ball High School in Galveston was laid on February 15, 1884. Contrary to custom, which places the cornerstone in the northeast corner of the building, *it was placed at the southwest corner of the main portion of the building*. It is a block of Dupree stone, upon the open sides of which are carved simply the words, "George Ball to the Children of Galveston.





> In September 1900, the great hurricane struck and Ball High School was not spared from the fury of its waves and wind. The west wall slipped; the roof blew off; plaster crumbled; windowpanes crashed; and the metal covering was stripped from the ball of the dome, showing its skeleton of steel ribs. In the storm's aftermath, citizens of the City of Galveston contributed and raised the $45,000 required to repair the high school and the other Galveston schools and also to pay the teacher's salaries. Because of the devastating loss of life and property during the storm, school attendance decreased by some 25 percent, creating an excess of teachers.



Galveston Monthly - Exploring Your Island Paradise

Highschool in 1894

Highschool after the hurricane - or depending on how you look at it, the original state in which the structure was founded.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 19, 2022)

BillyJoRobideaux said:


> They never foresaw so many people diligently looking into the fruits of their deceptive labor.



You didn’t explain anything, it’s just cryptic words. Please elaborate.


----------



## Pecqror (Aug 22, 2022)

I can't send a link. Typing on youtube "old world Galveston
Old Galveston


----------

